# Externe USB Grafikkarte konfigurieren



## THE_HELL (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich möchte mein KNOPPIX 7.2 so konfigurieren, dass ich meine externe Grafikkarte? (DisplayLink USB HDMI Adapter) an den USB Port einer alten Workstation anschließen kann und nach dem Start das Bild auf unserem Fernseher, über HDMI, ansehen kann. Ich habe schon seit einiger Zeit nach einem vernünftig erklärtem Tutorial für die Konfiguration mit dem X-Server gesucht, doch leider nichts gefunden. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.

Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus.


----------

